# Mbappè: rinnovo col PSG a 50 mln + 100 alla firma



## admin (5 Maggio 2022)

Come riportato da Le Parisien, Mbappè si è convinto. Il francese va verso il rinnovo col PSG. 50 mln netti a stagione e 100 mln alla firma.


----------



## Hellscream (5 Maggio 2022)

Schifo.


----------



## PANDA82 (5 Maggio 2022)

Avrà fatto una fatica a convincersi.....  
Spero proprio non vinca mai nulla a Parigi...


----------



## malos (5 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Le Parisien, Mbappè si è convinto. Il francese va verso il rinnovo col PSG. 50 mln netti a stagione e 100 mln alla firma.


Questi meriterebbero di non vincere niente in eterno. Per quanto riguarda il giocatore mi ha deluso. Al Real non moriva di fame.


----------



## SoloMVB (5 Maggio 2022)

Nausea totale,ma non perché non possiamo farle noi certe operazioni,ma con quale stimolo giocherà più a calcio questo?


----------



## Kayl (5 Maggio 2022)

malos ha scritto:


> Questi meriterebbero di non vincere niente in eterno. Per quanto riguarda il giocatore mi ha deluso. Al Real non moriva di fame.


Ha saputo che il suo possibile rimpiazzo era Leao e ha avuto pietà del PSG.XD


----------



## Andris (5 Maggio 2022)

non mi fanno schifo i 50 annuali quanto i 100 alla firm
un modus operandi tipico del calcio dilettantistico, quando i giocatori pretendono i soldi in mano perchè i presidenti non pagano più nel corso della stagione molto spesso
nel caso di questi ricconi invece sembra un'estorsione non autotutela...


----------



## Igniorante (5 Maggio 2022)

malos ha scritto:


> Questi meriterebbero di non vincere niente in eterno. Per quanto riguarda il giocatore mi ha deluso. Al Real non moriva di fame.



Vero.
Ma con certe cifre in ballo è difficile dire di no... Dobbiamo metterci in testa che questi calciatori col cervello da gallina cenano ogni sera in ristoranti da mille euro a cranio e pagano pure per amici e loro fidanzate, al compleanno del fratello gli regalano una villa, a quello del babbo un isolotto e a quello della mamma l'ultima borsa di Gucci da 10.000 € con dentro 500.000 € in contanti.
Si fa alla svelta a restare a secco


----------



## diavolo (5 Maggio 2022)

malos ha scritto:


> Questi meriterebbero di non vincere niente in eterno. Per quanto riguarda il giocatore mi ha deluso. Al Real non moriva di fame.


Parliamo di un guadagno di 200 milioni in meno... E di fame non morirebbe nemmeno se giocasse per Metz.


----------



## claudiop77 (5 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Le Parisien, Mbappè si è convinto. Il francese va verso il rinnovo col PSG. 50 mln netti a stagione e 100 mln alla firma.


Ma mi raccomando, rompete le scatole con il fair play finanziario solo alle italiane.


----------



## rossonero71 (5 Maggio 2022)

La colpa non è sua ma di chi glieli da


----------



## ROQ (5 Maggio 2022)

il calcio deve fallire. Va beh il mondo.


----------



## chicagousait (5 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Le Parisien, Mbappè si è convinto. Il francese va verso il rinnovo col PSG. 50 mln netti a stagione e 100 mln alla firma.


Tornare indietro a cifre normali, sarà difficilissimo. 

Sono cifre monstre


----------



## Swaitak (5 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Le Parisien, Mbappè si è convinto. Il francese va verso il rinnovo col PSG. 50 mln netti a stagione e 100 mln alla firma.


fortissimo per carità, ma queste sono cifre da Ronaldo e Messi nel pieno della carriera


----------



## Blu71 (5 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Le Parisien, Mbappè si è convinto. Il francese va verso il rinnovo col PSG. 50 mln netti a stagione e 100 mln alla firma.



Il PSG spende tutti questi soldi per un solo calciatore e poi vince in trionfo… il campionato francese


----------



## ARKANA (5 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Le Parisien, Mbappè si è convinto. Il francese va verso il rinnovo col PSG. 50 mln netti a stagione e 100 mln alla firma.


L'hanno convinto a non vincere ancora niente in Europa?


----------



## Blu71 (5 Maggio 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> L'hanno convinto a non vincere ancora niente in Europa?



Con 50 milioni ha deciso di rimanere per amore della maglia


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Le Parisien, Mbappè si è convinto. Il francese va verso il rinnovo col PSG. 50 mln netti a stagione e 100 mln alla firma.


Insomma, il calcio de l'argent.


----------



## Jino (5 Maggio 2022)

Sempre più convinto che il calcio imploderà...


----------



## ARKANA (5 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Con 50 milioni ha deciso di rimanere per amore della maglia


Come ha già scritto qualcuno prima di me pure andando al real non sarebbe morto di fame, certe cose non le capirò mai, hai 22 anni, la possibilità di andare in uno dei 3 club più gloriosi della storia del calcio e ci rinunci per giocare in una squadra di figurine che tutti gli anni vince il campionato a marzo (fatta eccezione dell'anno scorso) e viene puntualmente buttata fuori dalla champions, è anche vero che bisognerebbe essere lui e non è da tutti rinunciare a una proposta del genere, però in tutta sincerità, anche prendendo di meno (che comunque sono una montagna di soldi) sarei andato al real tutta la vita


----------



## babsodiolinter (5 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Le Parisien, Mbappè si è convinto. Il francese va verso il rinnovo col PSG. 50 mln netti a stagione e 100 mln alla firma.



Qualche giorno fà...

Nasser Al-Khelaifi torna all’attacco di Real Madrid, Barcellona e Juventus: “In Ucraina la gente muore, non ha un posto dove dormire e noi discutiamo per la Superlega?”


----------



## DavidGoffin (6 Maggio 2022)

Ma se l'alternativa era Real ha fatto bene, troppo facile a questo punto molare una squadra che non è ancora riuscita a vincere nulla in Europa e andare in una squadra gloriosa che potrebbe vincere la Champions di nuovo.

Tanto vale che rimanga lì essendo anche francese, cosa non di poco conto e cercare di vincerla


----------



## Maurizio91 (6 Maggio 2022)

La butto lì...li vale?

E' un campione, ma i giocatori fortissimi prendono 10-15 mln; come si giustifica il salto addirittura a 50 mln l'anno?
Per 50mln in campo dovrebbe fare cose leggendarie / reinventare il gioco. 

Se solo di talento non sono sicuro li valga. Se ci aggiungiamo le magliette, il blasone che dà al club che ne detiene il cartellino e il fatto di essere "il nuovo fenomeno del calcio mondiale" allora...no, sono ancora troppi.


----------



## MARO MILANISTA (6 Maggio 2022)

peccato c’è sfuggito per un pelo


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (6 Maggio 2022)

praticamente sono 100 annui lordi di stipendio + una ventina in ammortamento per la firma, 120 milioni annui. Quasi quanto l'intera rosa del Milan.


----------



## davoreb (6 Maggio 2022)

Veramente troppo. 

Non capisco come fanno a fare finta di rientrare nel Fair play finanziario. Cioè anche lo sceicco brucia praticamente mezzo miliardo l'anno ma quanti soldi ha?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Insomma, il calcio de l'argent.


Il calcio della gente...il calcio dell'agente... Il calcio de l'argent.


----------



## Route66 (6 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Le Parisien, Mbappè si è convinto. Il francese va verso il rinnovo col PSG. 50 mln netti a stagione e 100 mln alla firma.


Mah.....che dire, se le cifre sono veritiere oltre allo schifo totale nel leggerle non ci resta che augurare buona salute al ragazzo in modo tale che possa avere una lunghissima carriera senza mai vincere una mazza in quella squadra ed essere subissato di fischi in ogni stadio in cui metterà piede.
Ai padroni col turbante auguro di svegliarsi una mattina e scoprire che dai loro pozzi non esca più nemmeno una goccia di petrolio o di gas.
Non gli auguro di dover andare a lavorare e di lottare per arrivare a fine mese con lo stipendio perchè cosi mi sembra di essere troppo crudele....


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Le Parisien, Mbappè si è convinto. Il francese va verso il rinnovo col PSG. 50 mln netti a stagione e 100 mln alla firma.


Che tristezza il calcio di sti sceicchi


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Le Parisien, Mbappè si è convinto. Il francese va verso il rinnovo col PSG. 50 mln netti a stagione e 100 mln alla firma.


50 netti a stagione... Praticamente il payroll del Milan.


----------



## rossonero71 (6 Maggio 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> La butto lì...li vale?
> 
> E' un campione, ma i giocatori fortissimi prendono 10-15 mln; come si giustifica il salto addirittura a 50 mln l'anno?
> Per 50mln in campo dovrebbe fare cose leggendarie / reinventare il gioco.
> ...


Certo che sono troppi. Il Psg è un esempio di come non si amministra una squadra.

Come sono troppi quelli per Neymar un altro spacciato per fuoriclasse senza esserlo.


----------



## Alkampfer (6 Maggio 2022)

penso che si sia superato il limite della decenza.


----------



## alexxx19 (6 Maggio 2022)

non dico altro: vomito


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Maggio 2022)

Finchè non firma non ci credo. Per me andrà al Real Madrid.


----------



## Manchester2003!! (6 Maggio 2022)

Cmq se al presidente PSG piace farsi sodomizzare da Mbappe' con il palloncino della Champions gonfiato va rispettato.......100 milioni alla firma e' la ciliegina per impedire a Mbappe' di fare la sua carriera.Che uomo.....


----------



## singer (6 Maggio 2022)

Non condivido nessuno dei vostri commenti e trovo profondamente contraddittorio stracciarsi le vesti per "l'immoralità" del compenso che avrebbe pattuito con il club. 
Se c'è qualcuno che glielo offre, vuol dire che lo vale, se non altro per chi glielo offre.
Il corrispettivo liberamente convenuto in un libero mercato è intrinsecamente etico e peraltro realizza autenticamente quella redistribuzione della ricchezza che i socialisti (sbagliando) assumono essere uno dei compiti dello Stato, laddove per Stato si intende quella finzione dietro a cui si nascondono nient'altro che interessi particolari, perseguiti però mediante violenza.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (6 Maggio 2022)

Praticamente è come se ogni anno si ricomprasse Mbappe il psg. 

Ma quelli che si segano sul ffp e che dicono "non conta chi ci compra, sai c'è il fairplay finanziario etc. Non si possono immettere capitali privati" scompaiono sempre quando ci sono queste notizie ve? 
Se uno vuole, lo trova il modo di cacciare fuori i soldi.


----------



## JoKeR (6 Maggio 2022)

In qualsiasi modo finirà, questo calcio è anacronistico e non c’è nulla di sport e al tempo stesso di professionismo e spettacolo.
Gli americani, al netto di tutto, hanno creato giocattoli che funzionano, in cui girano soldi, ma in cui comunque lo spettacolo c’è ancora.
Il calcio europeo è diventato una accozzaglia che non serve a nulla.
Guardo solo Milan e Bologna, altrimenti non saprei manco come è fatto un pallone.
È un discorso lungo da argomentare, ma in sintesi il calcio è morto,
Prigioniero delle sue stesse malate logiche di potere.


----------

